# DA for woodworking and car polishing



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't justify a DA solely for car polishing but I can if it can also use it to sand my woodworking projects. The sanding is not for heavy duty sanding or stripping paintwork but for final finishing of hardwood assemblies, currently window frames.

Am I right in thinking that all DA polishers have M14 centre fixings so could easily be converted between the two functions.

I started looking at the Makita P6000 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Makita-PO6...0a-21&linkId=9c50b5c16835a99e5a3762eb146c3629 but the throw is only 5.5 mm. Would this be a problem when working on paintwork considering that most polishers start at around 8mm.

I have a budget of around £250 to £300 so is there any DA in the conventional car polisher market that would suit my purpose?

Flex look like they have a good range but just above my budget.

Richard


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

A good choice would be the Rupes LHR12 Duetto which has a 12mm throw, and uses a 5” backing plate. 
The Rupes LHR75E also has a 12mm throw and uses a 3” backing plate so it would be a bit more potent but would take longer for polishing a car. 
Both these s are designed for polishing and wet sanding, so shouldn’t be a problem for the type of sanding you are looking at. 
I have the LHR75E and it’s really nice and smooth.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Firstly you do not want a long throw DA for fine polishing of wood and 8mm and above will leave sanding marks.

There is machine that has dedicated sanding and polishing modes and is free-spinning or geared drive (forced rotation) and that's the Festool Rotex available in 150mm, 125mm or 90mm size and I would suggest the Rotex 125mm as in the link below:

*Festool Rotex RO125*

They are expensive but they are the 'Rolls Royce' of machine polishers and having both sanding and polishing modes would be ideal for you.

I would recommend you have a read of Steampunk's superb Guide in the following link:

*How-To: Choosing a Machine Polisher, Pt.2*

Hope this helps.

Alan W


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I would suggest that if you are sanding wood, paint, plaster or anything else for that matter you should really be using dust extraction for maximum efficiency of the tool and your lungs; you won't be able to do that with a DA polisher designed for vehicle polishing.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tykebike said:


> I would suggest that if you are sanding wood, paint, plaster or anything else for that matter you should really be using dust extraction for maximum efficiency of the tool and your lungs; you won't be able to do that with a DA polisher designed for vehicle polishing.


The Festool Rotex machines I recommended above have dust extraction ports for connecting to suitable equipment.

Alan W


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Could the festool rotex range also be used for wet sanding bodywork for orange peel removal?

I have in the past used my old porter cable which did do a pretty good job and was handy to be able to change the backing plate too but I do seem to sand a lot more woodwork these days so something that would do both would be good!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

The Rupes LHR12E looks idea actually!

although are the backing plates interchangeable @macmaw


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Would it not be better to get a cheap-ish dedicated tool for each job?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Cheap DA polisher 50-90 quid 

Cheap DA sander 20-60 quid

I paid around 40 quid for my bosh DA sander and around £60 for my Da polisher then around £100 on Pads


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As alan has said, festool rotex is the correct choice for a single machine that will do both. Geared its like using a rotary with a small throw (my fave polishing style) and free its great for fine sanding of wood. Has an extraction port for dust too


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rian said:


> Cheap DA polisher 50-90 quid
> 
> Cheap DA sander 20-60 quid
> 
> I paid around 40 quid for my bosh DA sander and around £60 for my Da polisher then around £100 on Pads


In my experience you get what you pay for. The prices you quote are only intended for light work.

I bought a £50 Bosch detail sander for doing my 5 light bay window. After about the third window it started making a loud rattling noise. On further examination the pad mount which takes the orbital drive from the motor had worn out. Cost £23 to replace.

My motto is; buy a good one and buy it once.

I'll take a look at the Festool and Rupes.

Richard


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

RichD1 said:


> In my experience you get what you pay for. The prices you quote are only intended for light work.
> 
> I bought a £50 Bosch detail sander for doing my 5 light bay window. After about the third window it started making a loud rattling noise. On further examination the pad mount which takes the orbital drive from the motor had worn out. Cost £23 to replace.
> 
> ...


yeah but he's got £300 to spend, a Das 8 is just over £100, leaving £200 for a dedicated sander?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RichD1 said:


> In my experience you get what you pay for. The prices you quote are only intended for light work.
> 
> I bought a £50 Bosch detail sander for doing my 5 light bay window. After about the third window it started making a loud rattling noise. On further examination the pad mount which takes the orbital drive from the motor had worn out. Cost £23 to replace.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed light work, I have 2 cars and use the polisher twice a year maybe 3 or 4 times its around 5 years old and still works perfectly.

My bosch sander has been fine but again light use however it's definitely done more than 5 bay windows.

If your intending anything more than light use obviously my solution won't fit your need.


----------

